# Rampenfunktion über Frequenzumrichter (Servomotor)



## c_r (14 März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich arbeite zurzeit an der Automatisierung eines Servomotor-Prüfstandes welchen ich über eine SPS 1214c DC/DC/RLY steuere und dies wir alles über ein Comfort Panel gesteuert. Jetzt möchte ich eine Rampe in FUP Programmieren aber ich arbeite schon seit ca 1 Woche und bekomm es nicht hin.

Die Rampe soll den Analogen Ausgangswert so lange erhöhen bist der eingestellte Sollwert erreicht ist. Während des Betrieb möchte ich aber denn Wert größer bzw. kleiner stellen können(auch mittels Rampe) und der Motor soll die Drehzahl dadurch ändern.


Dies sind meine Parameter für die Programmeiren.

Vielen Dank schon mal 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Knaller (14 März 2017)

Moin
Da hast du eine Baugruppen von Bosch Rexroth ist aus der DIAX Baureihe

Einschalt Reihenfolge 
Leistung
RF. 0 - 1 
AH 0 - 1
Dann analog Sollwert erhöhen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knaller (14 März 2017)

Moin. 
Mehr Infos von der verwendeten Hardware    Bräuchte es schon


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## c_r (14 März 2017)

Hallo,
Hardware: 
Cpu 1214c Dc/dc/rly mit 3x 16Di/Do16 Sm Module und 3x 4AI/ 2Ao Sm Module und jeweils noch 1 x 4AO und 1x 4AI SM Module. Genau Bezeichnung müsste ich nachschauen. Ein 12 Zoll Comport Panel von Siemens. Fu Indramat Servomotor ist ein MDD.Motor benötigt UB 24V wird auch über denn Fu übermittelt.
Hoffe das passt ?!😅

Software:
Zuerst wird die Steuerspannung eingeschaltet dann die Leistung vom Fu.
Mittels Start wird RF und AH gesetzt.
Die Drehzahl wird mit % eingegeben und der umgerechnete Int WERT auf den AO E1/E2 geschrieben. Ohne Rampe geht alles 😣

Gruß Chris


----------



## Knaller (14 März 2017)

Moin
Wenn auf dem analog Eingang  Spannung an kommt und der Motor dreht, dann muss in der SPS eine Rampe gerechnet werden .     


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zako (14 März 2017)

...wenn Du analog koppelt dann Probier mal das Technologieobjekt in der SPS. Dort kann man Rampen vorgeben.


----------



## c_r (14 März 2017)

https://youtu.be/lcp-xHcWQo8
Hallo, 
Meinst du sowas ? 
Hast du evt. ein bsp. mit dem Technologieobjekt?

mfg Chris


----------



## Knaller (14 März 2017)

Moin
Schau mal in die Oscat Bibliothek     Gibt es für S7.  Enthalten sind Rampen Bausteine 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SPS-freak1 (14 März 2017)

Grundsätzlich musst du für eine Rampe nur einen Integratorbaustein (entweder selber bauen oder OSCAT) verwenden, den mit deiner Rampe bis zum Soll laufen lassen und am Schluss mit der negative Verzögerung auf Minimum reduzieren. Schöne Aufgabe 😀

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## c_r (15 März 2017)

Also , muss ich mir die Oscat lib downloaden und ins Tia V14 laden ?! 
Und da ist so ein Rampenbaustein dabei.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (15 März 2017)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die OSCAT lib für tia geht, aber einfach in s7 Classic öffnen und den scl Code kopieren

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## c_r (16 März 2017)

Sind das die Oscat-Basic lib ??? 
Da gibt es auch Network/Support/Building Ordner, Schätze aber da es im Basic Ordner ist.


----------



## zako (16 März 2017)

... schau Dir mal die SIMATIC Converting Toolbox an, wenn Du den HLG in der Steuerung rechnen willst:
[h=3]Verfügbare Bausteine[/h][h=2]Allgemeine Tools[/h]

Zykluszeitbestimmung

*Hochlaufgeber (mit bzw. ohne Ruckbegrenzung)*

Kennlinienbausteine (20 bzw. 180 Stützpunkte)

Lineare Interpolation zwischen zwei Stützpunkten

Interpolation einer Stützpunkttabelle

Grenzwertüberwachung

Bremsweg- und Bremszeitberechnung


http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/mc-solut...verting/loesungen/Seiten/simatic-toolbox.aspx


----------



## c_r (17 März 2017)

Was mach ich wenn ich S7 classic nicht habe ?


----------



## c_r (17 März 2017)

Hallo Leute ,
kann mir evt. einer einen SCL code schicken. 
Kein Ahnung wie ich die Oscat lib öffnen kann


----------



## zako (17 März 2017)

c_r schrieb:


> Was mach ich wenn ich S7 classic nicht habe ?



... die Version für´s TIA Portal nehmen 
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/58565043


Schau mal auf Seiten 44 ff


----------



## Wincctia (18 März 2017)

Hallo Beisammen,

weis von euch jemand was das Kostet? 
Es gibt ja nur das Handbuch als Download. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Tia


----------



## zako (18 März 2017)

... die SIEMENS Applikationbeispiele im Antriebstechnikumfeld sind normalerweise kostenfrei.


----------



## Wincctia (18 März 2017)

Hallo Zako, 


danke für die Info aber einen Link oä hast du nicht oder? 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Tia


----------



## zako (19 März 2017)

... die Lib bekommst Du über Deinen Ansprechpartner (darauf ist im obigen Link verwiesen) - hier nochmal der Link zu den Ansprechparntern (falls Du Deinen SIEMENS- VB nicht kennen solltest):
http://www.automation.siemens.com/aspa_app/?ci=yes

Offensichtlich muss man verhindern, dass irgendwelche Schurkenstaaten irgendwelchen Code runterladen können.


----------



## Wincctia (19 März 2017)

Hallo Zako, 

danke dir! 

Muss mal anfragen. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen tia


----------

